# Mk4 2.8 v6 4motion with rs4 b5 turbo conversion



## N4th4n0340 (Jan 15, 2015)

Basically dont know golfs at all but was thinking of a 4 motion liked the idea 4wd but told were sluggish but i have the chance of stripping bits of a b5 rs4 any help would be appreciated just wondering if it had been done before or simular sort of thing ??????????????????????


----------



## werfu (Dec 18, 2005)

You can't simply take the subframe, drivetrain assembly, transmission and engine of an RS4 and fit it onto a Golf. The Audi B5 platform (A4, S4, RS4) is nearly the same as the Passat (B5, B5.5) and it simply wouldn't fit. The engine is mounted differently and wouldn't fit in and the drivetrain would need to be machined to fit the shorter length and width of the car. And the Golf flooring would need to be cut to fit all of the 4wd system. I'm not saying it can't be done... but I'm pretty sure you'd be able to buy an R32 for the kind of cash it would take to do it.

Anyway, you would be far better fixing that RS4 than trying to transplant it into a Golf.


----------

